# Odd-Ball Raleigh



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey everyone...I have what I believe to be a Raleigh built Western Flyer...sorry I don't have any pics as the bike is apart for cleaning & service. Its lightweight single speed coaster,cantilever frame with cool little tanks & rear rack...its just the oddest bike...being a native Kansas Citian I'm kinda into almost anything sold by Western Auto stores.Anywho on the left rear stay is the serial #15765NW, B2085 on the bottom bracket & has a decal on the seat tube 2FC2018...can any of you guys give me any info on this bike (year built,ect.). It has a 3-piece crankset with every thing stamped Made in England & has the usual Raleigh Made in England decal on the down tube. Hope'in you guys can help me find out more about this cool bike...Thanx,Pappy


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 8, 2017)

photos would enlighten us all, and draw a great historic response from SirMike's knowledge base


----------

